

Moths' Long Tails Are Jammers for Bat Sonar - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/top-gun-but-for-insects-these-moths-long-tails-are-jammers-for-bat-sonar

======
Peaker
Removing the tail caused them to be less effective at evading bats.

Maybe the tails have some other function crucial for their generic function
like flight control, and losing that is responsible for evading bats less
effectively? If the article is correct, it seems like a gap in reasoning.

~~~
ambago
Possibly, but most of the Saturniid moths aren't aerial acrobats to begin
with. None of them can fly with enough precision to really evade predators.
One of the best behavioural defenses for flying insects (found so far) seems
to be the Mantis' ability to take an immediate dive toward the ground upon
detection of a bat.

edit: I should add that there actually are other well adapted behavioural
defenses, such as this: Hawkmoths produce anti-sonar
[http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/9/4/20130161](http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/9/4/20130161)

------
nabla9
More like passive towed decoy system than jammer.

Moth equivalent of AN/ALE-50.

------
AbuAssar
سبحان الله

~~~
noir_lord
Which God, Thor? Apollo? Camulus?

